# Night wade fishing lures?



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Just curious about this time of the year night wadding for trout. i know a lot of people like to throw top waters, but is there anything else to try like other lures or live bait. Second question I know the area really well what is a normal water depth to target or is that a feel it out type of thing?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Tops, dark and clear
Tails, salt & pepper and glow are all good ones.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I like Chrome/Black topwater.

Salt/Pepper, Opening Night or, Silver Mulet for plastics. I suggest a rattling jig head or a worm rattle in your plastic so they can find it a little easier.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I wade a lot at night with a moon overhead or no moon at all. I have found that a black/chart topwater is a really good bait at night with no moon and bone is a good color on a full moon. If I am not getting blow ups on the tops and I know the fish are there, I will throw a dark color paddle tail and that usually does the trick, Down South Lures' "Texas Roach" is my go to. I was out last spring on a new moon and I could hear the trout popping all around me but would not commit to my black/chart Skitterwalk, I switched over to a black/chart spook jr. and immediately started catching fish. Sometimes in the spring a smaller topwater will work better, especially when it is calm.


----------



## Craig Wilson (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to start very shallow at night only move deeper if not getting any action. Typical technique even during the day.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Same lures you would use during the day. Fish can see a lot better in the dark than most realize. Consider the eye originally evolved to see underwater, fish visual acuity is greater than ours. I wade a lot at night, my favorite baits are ss jr, fat boys and doa airhead.


----------



## MagicMichael (Jul 31, 2013)

She Dogs & Skitterwalks


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

MagicMichael said:


> She Dogs & Skitterwalks


These! Plastics either bone diamond assassins or texas roach chickenboy.


----------

